# Placement of Design on Shirts



## Elvessa (Mar 4, 2013)

Any guidelines on where to place the design on the back of a shirt?

I think X inches from the neckline -- maybe 3 or 4?

Do you use different placements for different size shirts?

My design in approx 7 x 7

TIA for all your input


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Laurie, 

We normally do 6" from the bottom of the collar or neck line. 

Some customers request it to be higher, however people with long hair cover it up.


----------



## photoshirtzz (May 1, 2013)

Well it depends on customer that which type of design they are looking for. It would be a best idea to give an opportunity to customer to design their tshirt or shirt by themselves.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually take a hoodie and lay it out on a table, put the down on the back of the hoodie and measure down from the collar to the bottom of the hood. That is the distance I use on shirts because the the hair lengths. If I have a customer that has longer hair I will usually measure their back and use their length to determine where to place the design. Now I did have one customer that wanted the design put up higher even though she has long hair because she wanted it covered up most of the time unless she was out somewhere she wanted it shown and then she put her hair up to show it off. That was the first time I ran into to that situation. But of course her design was a joke that she didn't figure most people would either get or she didn't want most people to see.


----------

